# Biomedical Electrical Safety



## Biomedical (5 يناير 2007)

*Electrical Safety Test*







السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

أحبتي أعضاء هذا المنتدى الكريم ، موضوع الأمان والسلامة الكهربائية من المواضيع الهامة جدا لنا جميعا ، وما يهمنا هنا هو بالتحديد هو الحديث عن معايير السلامة و الأمان الخاصة بالمعدات والأجهزة الطبية أو الأجهزة المستخدمة في المستشفيات والتي لها إتصال مباشر بجسم المريض.

ما تشاهدونه في الصورة أعلاه هو جهاز Electrical Safety Analyzer ، وهو من الأجهزة المهمة جدا لأي مهندس أو فني يعمل في الحقل الطبي وفي صيانة الأجهزة الطبية ، ومن خلاله يستطيع التحقق من سلامة المعدات الطبية كهربائيا عن طريق بعض الاختبارات التي تتم بواسطة الجهاز.

لابد و أنكم شاهدتم بعض الرموز الكهربائية الموضوعة على معظم الأجهزة الطبية ولكن ما هو تفسيرها ؟

IEC60601 ، هو معيار أوروبي وعالمي يحدد الكثير من الاختبارات المتعلقة بسلامة الأجهزة الطبية ومستوى الأمان التي يجب أن تحققه.

في المرفقات تجدون المزيد من المعلومات عن هذا الموضوع.


----------



## Biomedical (5 يناير 2007)

*Electrical Safety*

في المرفقات تجدون أيضا PowerPoint Slide Show عن نفس الموضوع.

تمنياتي لكم بالمتعة والفائدة ولا تنسونا من خالص دعائكم.


----------



## hisham badawi (7 يناير 2007)

الف شكر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن المدينة (7 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووورييين وما قصرتوا يا جماعة
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng_faris (8 يناير 2007)

*hi*

,الله يعطيك الف عافيه ما قصرت والله
يا ريت تزيدنا مثل هذه المواضيع لانها افيد شئ للمهندس المبتدء:15:


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (8 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم،،

يمكنك مشاهدة بعض المعلومات عن نفس الموضوع في الرابط أدناه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35264



-------------------------------------------------------

كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## ميلالي (17 يناير 2007)

Thank You ..for This Information


----------



## وليد العمري (18 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي وما قصرت


----------



## kmor11 (23 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wika (30 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pal_eng (25 فبراير 2007)

تم التحميل وشكرا على الملفات


----------



## م.الدمشقي (26 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mohand (1 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (4 مارس 2007)

يعني دتحرجنة بمواضيعك الحلوة


----------



## مهندسه الطب (4 مارس 2007)

thank u very much i wish the best for u


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (13 يناير 2013)

أشكرك كل الشكر على موضوعك القيم والأكثر من رائع واتمنى لك المزيد من التألق والنجاح.


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (15 يناير 2013)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------

